# Urgent help please.......



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Can anyone offer a home to 1 or 2 buck rabbits.

They must be housed seperatly.

These buns are the ones that were advertised on E.bay

Unfortunatly the lady has sold their hutches. I can help with pick-up and travel.

Pics are here

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/164981-rabbits-e-bay-3.html

I would have them myself but just cannot bend over to them.....or rather I can but can't get back up again so would be a complete unsuitable owner to these big heavy buns.

Surely someone out there can offer these buns a home. The owners are moving next week to a flat and will not take them


----------

